# Art Center College of Design 2014



## sheik_yerb0uti (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't see this name thrown around here very often.

Anybody familiar with their Graduate Film Program? Does anyone attend or is planning on attending?

Let's talk.

I'll be entering the school this Fall, shipping out to LA ~August-ish.


----------

